# Talcum Powder, Rubber Tubing and Fork Question ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Instead of using alcohol or soap to lube the inside of my tubes that I want to side down my wire frame to act as a cover (these tubes are NOT the power tubes) has anyone tried talc ?

I'm looking for something that will give me a little positioning time and won't evaporate in just a few minutes. If it slips around for a day or so that is fine as there will be a soft PVC cap to cover the ends of the tubing and that too must be positioned and the tubes must be fit into those caps.

Just a question ;- )

wll


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

I would think that the talc would make the bands slip off when pulled on because they arent evaporating, drying, or going anywhere really. The alcohol helps get them on and secure them on after drying.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

slinger16 said:


> I would think that the talc would make the bands slip off when pulled on because they arent evaporating, drying, or going anywhere really. The alcohol helps get them on and secure them on after drying.


These tubes are covering the fork to the handle. The power bands are then tied on another way and no talc is applied to them. I'm hoping that the talc loses some of its slipperiness over a few days or so. I just want enough time to apply the rubber over the forks and have the rubber ends covered by the soft PVC caps. Of course I could assemble the thing under warm soapy water and just let it dry off too !

wll


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I know that some cyclists use hair spray to put and position rubber grips on handlebars. It slips good while wet and drys up in about a day. It helps the grips to stick too when dry. You could try it.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

wll said:


> Instead of using alcohol or soap to lube the inside of my tubes that I want to side down my wire frame to act as a cover (these tubes are NOT the power tubes) has anyone tried talc ?
> 
> I'm looking for something that will give me a little positioning time and won't evaporate in just a few minutes. If it slips around for a day or so that is fine as there will be a soft PVC cap to cover the ends of the tubing and that too must be positioned and the tubes must be fit into those caps.
> 
> ...


Just FYI - talcum powder and cornstarch are the same product. Whether to use it for your purpose requires information which I do not possess.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hair spray usually contains alcohol. That's why it's the first thing many people use on a fabric's new ink stain.

Regards,

THWACK!

I know that some cyclists use hair spray to put and position rubber grips on handlebars. It slips good while wet and drys up in about a day. It helps the grips to stick too when dry. You could try it.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

A bit of spit will do!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well you could dip your forks in a product call "tool dip" come in different colours...that are used to coat tool handles..

think about 10 bucks a can.....Best too ya on your quest~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of using alcohol or soap to lube the inside of my tubes that I want to side down my wire frame to act as a cover (these tubes are NOT the power tubes) has anyone tried talc ?
> ...


True talcum powder is made from stone.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> Just FYI - talcum powder and cornstarch are the same product. Whether to use it for your purpose requires information which I do not possess.
> 
> Instead of using alcohol or soap to lube the inside of my tubes that I want to side down my wire frame to act as a cover (these tubes are NOT the power tubes) has anyone tried talc ?
> 
> ...


True talcum powder is made from stone, namely talc. Don't use talcum powder to cook with or eat.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry about the double post something went amiss in the electronic world.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I have replaced sleeves twice now. The first time was a few years back and I cannot remember the details but they went on surprisingly easy. The second time was a couple of weeks ago and is still fresh in my mind. The last sleeves were from a different batch than the first and I had difficulty but finally succeeded with spit and many, MANY bad words. I'll keep the above information in mind the next time. Thanks.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> True talcum powder is made from stone, namely talc. Don't use talcum powder to cook with or eat.
> 
> Just FYI - talcum powder and cornstarch are the same product. Whether to use it for your purpose requires information which I do not possess.
> 
> ...


Yes Ray, technically you're correct (nothing new there : ) ). The OP is asking about it's use on a ss, so far his purposes he'll be health-safe, otherwise, yes, talcum powder can cause respiratory problems (that's why smart parents use "baby powder" containing cornstarch, instead of talcum powder). Either powder has very similar coating properties, that's why I referred to them as the "same" for the purpose of the question - that's all I meant without going into details about the technical differences and/or health ramifications, though I don't know if either of any kind would solve his problem.

Your knowledge and experience is always valued. Thanks for your input.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

try silicon lubricant, available in the family planning aisle at your local grocery store. little more expensive than the water based stuff but it was the resounding solution when I was putting rubber sleeves around the forks of my figure 8 shooters.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> try silicon lubricant, available in the family planning aisle at your local grocery store. little more expensive than the water based stuff but it was the resounding solution when I was putting rubber sleeves around the forks of my figure 8 shooters.


May give that a try ;- )

wll


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> try silicon lubricant, available in the family planning aisle at your local grocery store. little more expensive than the water based stuff but it was the resounding solution when I was putting rubber sleeves around the forks of my figure 8 shooters.


Something about "family planning aisle" - in a "grocery" store - kinda weird. I'm showing my age (69+) I guess!

In a pharmacy, I can dig it. And nowadays, in the pharmacy section of a supermarket such as WalMart, I acknowledge.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

You can get the silicone lubricant a lot cheaper than the stuff that goes into your nightstand before it goes in..... well anyway...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Blaster-11-oz-Dry-Lube-Silicone-Lubricant-16-SL/202529794


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Water will do the trick.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> You can get the silicone lubricant a lot cheaper than the stuff that goes into your nightstand before it goes in..... well anyway...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Blaster-11-oz-Dry-Lube-Silicone-Lubricant-16-SL/202529794


You are a bad boy! Go stand in the corner! :angrymod: :angrymod: :angrymod:

: )

Mike


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> > You can get the silicone lubricant a lot cheaper than the stuff that goes into your nightstand before it goes in..... well anyway...
> ...


I figure if it wasn't deleted, it must not have been that bad! :sorry:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Nobodo said:
> ...


The moderators haven't seen it yet... : )


----------

